# Color Mixer Target Grabber: Missing From LRCC Desktop?



## Glark (Apr 19, 2018)

On the iOS version of LRCC the color mixer has a grabber so you can target the photo and change multiple color targets at once instead of picking just one of the preset colors.



On the desktop version I can't seem to find that. Feature disparity (probably!) or some arcane keyboard modifier I can't figure out (maybe!)?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2018)

Yep, that's called the Targeted Adjustment Tool, and yes, it hasn't made it to desktop yet. The mobile apps had a few years head start.


----------



## Glark (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks! I figured but I'd thought I'd ask in case it was one of those monkey's paw keyboard board shortcuts I couldn't grok.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2018)

Always a good plan! Make yourself at home Glark, welcome to the forum!


----------

